# Electrician or Electrical Engineering Technologist?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends if you like wearing a tie, or a tool belt. Whether you like florescent lighting, or sunshine more. If you like sitting in an 8' by 8' cube for 8 hours a day, or flipping off idiots on the freeway. If you like getting dirty, or can't stand a stain on your nice slacks. If you like wearing boots, or an "outfit". If you like "matching" apparel, or can wear an orange 'T" shirt, with blue jeans. If you like hanging out with burly men, or "girly men". (JUST KIDDING all you male office workers)
The choice is yours, make it count.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

electricalET said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I recently have been having thoughts on which career I would ultimately like to take, an electrician or an electrical engineering technologist. I wanted to know from the electrician community which option might be better. I understand that the replies might be biased but I would still love to hear them.
> 
> ...


You would be very well set if you had both !
High end employers like GM Honda Molson, always hire the electrician/tech guys first. You could easily move up in a company like that and make up to $65 an hour. With your M&C license, you can work anywhere.

You're young, I'd get the license :thumbsup:

As for your Masters, that's just another test, and it's really only needed if you want to run your own company, or be the Master on site for who you work for.


----------



## electricalET (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys. Emtnut I specifically have some questions for you based on your reply. If I get my license it would mean I have to spend a few years as an apprentice, which means that I haven't touched the electrical engineering technologists side of things at all. Would my diploma mean anything after that much time has passed? 

Would having both the licence and the diploma give me an advantage over another person applying for the job at a company like GM, Toyota etc? Also sorry for my ignorance but what's a M & C license?

Thanks.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

electricalET said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Emtnut I specifically have some questions for you based on your reply. If I get my license it would mean I have to spend a few years as an apprentice, which means that I haven't touched the electrical engineering technologists side of things at all. Would my diploma mean anything after that much time has passed?
> 
> Would having both the licence and the diploma give me an advantage over another person applying for the job at a company like GM, Toyota etc? Also sorry for my ignorance but what's a M & C license?
> 
> Thanks.


M&C is Maintenance and Construction license ... 309A.

Having both 309A and the EE will open 'every' door for you... no matter whether you choose field or office.

Companies like GM toyota etc ... know that you will pick up PLCs faster, so they would take you over just a 309 in a heartbeat.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

emtnut said:


> m&c is maintenance and construction license ... 309a.
> 
> Having both 309a and the ee will open 'every' door for you... No matter whether you choose field or office.
> 
> Companies like gm toyota etc ... Know that you will pick up plcs faster, so they would take you over just a 309 in a heartbeat.



+1





..


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't know how these things work in Canada, but in general it's real good to keep extra options open and it doesn't sound like one extra semester is that much additional investment. 

If like @joebanana says you prefer getting your hands dirty or keeping them clean, one thing nobody can predict right now is how you'll feel about that in 10-15-20 years. It's good to keep your options open so you can change your job if you change your mind.


----------

